# Hug & Snuggle Buns



## Leaf (Oct 15, 2007)




----------



## Bo B Bunny (Oct 15, 2007)

Oh look at pretty Genelle. I love her!


----------



## tonyshuman (Oct 15, 2007)




----------



## Luvmyzoocrew (Oct 15, 2007)




----------



## Hazel-Mom (Oct 15, 2007)




----------



## tundrakatiebean (Oct 15, 2007)

*Hazel-Mom wrote: *


>


That picture makes me think of JAK with her trenchcoat full of bunnies "Hey man you want a nethie?" :laugh:


----------



## Hazel-Mom (Oct 16, 2007)

*:rofl: Do you have a picture of that??
Who is Jak btw, and why did she have a trenchcoat full of bunnies?




tundrakatiebean wrote: *


> That picture makes me think of JAK with her trenchcoat full of bunnies "Hey man you want a nethie?" :laugh:


----------



## tundrakatiebean (Oct 17, 2007)

*Hazel-Mom wrote: *


> *:rofl: Do you have a picture of that??
> Who is Jak btw, and why did she have a trenchcoat full of bunnies?
> *



JAK Rabbitry aka Jesse

And she didn't actually do that as far as I'm aware, it's just something she was talking about one time she's a funny lady


----------



## maherwoman (Oct 17, 2007)

How're these?

This is Fiver getting snuggled and promised that the universe wasn't imploding on him at the vet's.






And me holding him and reassuring that I wasn't lying about that promise, after they trimmed his nails...






:biggrin2:


----------



## cheryl (Oct 21, 2007)

My son Jeremywith Baby Charlie..she was about 10 weeks old in that picture..

she will be three years old in January 08











Cheryl


----------



## Spring (Oct 21, 2007)

My Poppy baby..


----------



## XxMontanaxX (Oct 21, 2007)




----------



## undergunfire (Oct 22, 2007)

Me and my #1 man-bun...Marlin:


----------



## kathy5 (Nov 3, 2007)




----------



## Bunnys_rule63 (Nov 3, 2007)

*Spring wrote: *


> My Poppy baby..



Omg Spring - you look so much like Leona Lewis (winner of 'the X factor' over here)in that photo!:shock:






onder:


----------



## Hazel-Mom (Jan 3, 2010)

I already had a picture in this thread, but here's one of Hazel snuggling with her Big Bro


----------



## TribalJMD (Mar 24, 2010)

from a night of Lola and me cuddling


----------



## Stanza (Apr 4, 2010)

..



[/img]


----------



## butsy (Apr 29, 2010)

me and my girl :inlove::inlove:


----------



## Happi Bun (Apr 29, 2010)

Me and Amber snuggling...


----------



## jcottonl02 (Apr 29, 2010)

Me and Benji: 
























I never seem to get pictures of me with the buns, because I can't really take pictures of myself in a moment of cuddliness lol!
But those are my best ones

They are both suuuch cuddle buns and licky buns


Jen


----------



## Bre80Rai (May 21, 2010)

Jax





My son holding Jax when he was not too heavy for him LOL





Ronin


----------



## lionheadbunny21 (May 22, 2010)

Happy and Fluffy first time meeting and having a snuggle


----------



## lionheadbunny21 (May 25, 2010)

I had to add one of my daughter and Happy. My daughter just adores all the bunnies and piggies


----------



## Courtneh (May 31, 2010)

Be prepared i have a few!! >.>




he jumped right out of my arms after this picture >.< lol



our little family 







daddy and son awww











Pocky  newest edition to the family!



Pocky chillin while im on my laptop lol


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Jun 7, 2010)

My sweet Neddie and Phoebe after a bonding session:


----------



## tonyshuman (Jun 7, 2010)

now that is cute! OK they all are, but seriously.


----------



## Emily Sue (Apr 15, 2012)

Kelby and I <3






"Mhmm, sooooo sleepy, maybe if I just close my eyes for a second..z...zzz...zzzz"






"What? Where in the world did my human go now!? Gah! Now I'm stuck to snuggle with this 'mutt,' ...well..he is warm.."


----------



## saidinjester (Apr 18, 2012)

D snugglin w/ my lil sis. He stayed there for at least an hour :hearts:


----------



## wandarobrts (Jul 23, 2012)

All the images are wonderful. I'd climb up to her shoulders and give her hugs, and she'd hug me back.

Paint Your Life


----------



## 1357rabbitlover (Jul 24, 2012)

Babies snuggling!
http://a6.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/225181_2036370307097_389340_n.jpg

Buckley and Tiffnay snuggling!
http://a1.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/294642_2387027793315_816956281_n.jpg

Bonnie as a baby!
http://a4.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/263620_2225046583886_8217038_n.jpg

Casey as a baby!
http://a6.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/269618_2225051544010_6162601_n.jpg

Bonnie looks so cute here having snuggles with me!
http://a5.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/282355_2225050343980_1024061_n.jpg

Babies snuggling again!
http://a4.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/229117_2036375507227_7593859_n.jpg


----------



## bunnychild (Jul 26, 2012)

This isn't snuggling so much as Willow trying to snuggle and My bff/cousin freakin out and me fallin over laughin
View My Video


----------



## Melissa20104 (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## daisyandoliver (Aug 22, 2012)

He stayed like that for about 15 minutes even after I laid back and let him go.





He laid on me for a while. 





Sniffing and licking my face.





Daisy and me the first day I got her, still at the place I got her too.. (rabbit show, free bun, old breeder bun)





One of my boyfriends baby buns cuddling. She slept there on me for almost 2 hours!


----------



## audrinasmommy88 (Aug 23, 2012)

Me and Gracie


----------

